
Some see Julian Assange’s hand in new Snowden statement - Libertatea
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/worldviews/wp/2013/07/01/some-see-julian-assanges-hand-in-new-snowden-statement/?tid=rssfeed
======
mtgx
And? Of course he's advising him. It seems parts of the media wants to turn
everything Snowden is doing into something nefarious and untrustworthy.

Let's not take our eyes off the ball - what he exposed.

